# New and would appreciate some advice.



## 14959 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this site, as I am in dire need (pardon the pun!) of some advice and help if anyone can?I am a male, 39, and have suffered from IBS-D since I was 18. I was diagnosed after Barium Enemas and Colonscopies. In the early days it was an absolute nightmare with regular daily episodes of diarrhea, and a "ribbon like bowel movement" was somewhat a relief.In recent years things have improved slightly. You have your good days and your bad days. A good day is one near normal bowel movement, but the annoyance is that you seem to pay for that good day with a bad day the following morning. It's almost like a backlog in your body!! Anyone else experience this?By my own admission my diet isn't the best, too much of what I like and not enough of what I don't. However, my argument is that I went down the healthy route with the food, cut back on the alcohol, gave up smoking for 5 months and quit Coffee for 3 years but none of it helped. In fact "more fibre" generated more bowel movements which is the last thing I need.As I said though things had improved a tad until this week when I went on holiday with a new partner who I must add she has been fantastic. It's not easy explaining to a new partner that you rarely visit her house etc because you don't like being caught short in someone elses house. Know what I mean? It's not exactly a delightful subject to bring up!Anyway, in sunny Spain it was a nightmare. I didn't drink much alcohol and ate much as I do at home. So maybe it was because I ate breakfast (which I rarely do at home) or the extra walking but my gut was in a really bad way. It wasn't so much diarreah, but an extremely overactive bowel with some very explosive bowel movements. (Apologies for the description). One minute I would be fine, then the next I would have a stomach cramp out of nowhere and a visit to the loo beckoned. 4 times a day, 5 times, it varied and each time was that incomplete feeling that we all experience from time to time. Why? I just cannot find a trigger, I wasn't stressed although having to go 5 times a day does strees you out. I avoided Immodium because that tends to block me up and I suffer the next day.All I am asking is for someone to advise me on some pill or supplement that may regulate me. Once or twice a day is an aim. Is there anything out there that can slow my bowel down and give me a normal movement?? Is there anything out there that can stop the immediate urge and allow me to wander around during the day without having to keep a check on where the nearest public convenience is?? I know it has been probably asked a million times on here so apologies for asking.I have tried Colofac, Buscopan, Spasmodal, Codeine Phosphate (which I am still on), Amytriptidine with no success..... I have been advised to give Grapeseed, Ginko Bilboa, etc a go also with no success.....Acupuncture and a dietitian and hypnotherapy have also not worked.Is there anything? Will charcoal capsules help?ANY help is gratefully received.Thank you for listening.


----------



## Verleen (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey, Chris, and welcome. This board is a great place for information. Just wait, you will have lots of responses! I understand exactly how you feel, as will everyone else. We all try different things, hoping for some normality. Even a little bit! I, along with lots of other people, have tried Linda's calcium idea and it works pretty well. I think if you go to the top of this board you will find the information. Also, Overitnow has helped me a great deal with a supplement that he has been taking for years. I know he reads the board often, so expect an answer from him! It is so discouraging to plan your day and your trips around bathrooms. Where are they and can I get to one in time! I have had this for 8 years and many times was ready to just become a recluse, but I just keep trying different things. So hang in there and check the board regularly!!


----------



## DianeM (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd love to be able to tell you about a magic pill that will make all this misery go away! I've dealt with this for almost 10 years...I've tried every elimination diet and herbal supplement that claims to help, but I still have bouts that I can't explain. Digestive Advantage helped me tremendously for a couple years and as long as I didn't get stressed out it was pretty manageable. This past week has been terrible, with 6-10 trips to the bathroom before I can leave for work, then the fear of the 30 minute drive. I've lived on tea, rice and turkey breast all week. Dairy seems to be a trigger and sometimes I think gluten is then other times I'm not sure.Try the Digestive Advantage if you haven't already, any drug store sells it...it's worth a try.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris2906 said:


> In recent years things have improved slightly. You have your good days and your bad days. A good day is one near normal bowel movement, but the annoyance is that you seem to pay for that good day with a bad day the following morning. It's almost like a backlog in your body!! Anyone else experience this?


Yes, I think this is fairly common, and you're right; it's very discouraging.


> Anyway, in sunny Spain it was a nightmare. I didn't drink much alcohol and ate much as I do at home. So maybe it was because I ate breakfast (which I rarely do at home) or the extra walking but my gut was in a really bad way. It wasn't so much diarreah, but an extremely overactive bowel with some very explosive bowel movements. (Apologies for the description).


I'm sorry to laugh at this, but I think we have all at one time or another contemplated installing seat belts on the toilet!














Seriously, there's just nothing like travel to really mess us up! I've always wanted to visit Mexico, which is a very short trip for me, but I've been afraid to for just this reason. Now, I don't have to worry about it any more!


> All I am asking is for someone to advise me on some pill or supplement that may regulate me. Once or twice a day is an aim. Is there anything out there that can slow my bowel down and give me a normal movement?? Is there anything out there that can stop the immediate urge and allow me to wander around during the day without having to keep a check on where the nearest public convenience is?? I know it has been probably asked a million times on here so apologies for asking.


Yes, but that's what we're here for. After 40 years of suffering with this thing, I've finally found relief with calcium. Read Linda's post, which is pinned at the start of this forum, for more information about it. After all that suffering and trying everything, it cleared up 80% of my problems over night.It doesn't do anything for the pain, at least not for me. But at least it keeps emergencies from arising, and for that, I am sincerely grateful! Good luck, and please let us know how you are coming on.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## loosey (May 28, 1999)

Hi there,I can't go anywhere without having my beloved LOMOTIL on me. Lomotil is a narcotic, and it works for me. Lots of doctors do not like to prescribe it. For me, it gets rid of the cramping, and liquid in your body...so no explosions. Also, it does not bind you up like imodium. If I know I'm going out, I pop one of those pills in the morning, 20 minutes later you will have to pee..but then I'm good.I've had IBS-D for over 16 years. This is the best thing I've found.Good Luck!


----------



## fkm (Jun 13, 2007)

Chris,Welcome to the board. Unfortunately, there's no single magic pill out there. However, there are options that may provide symptomatic relief. By the looks of it, you've tried quite a bit! The anti-spasmodics, immodium (loperamide) etc... are first line treatment. The former has limited benefit while the latter can work but isn't recommended for long-term use. Tricyclics are reserved for more severe IBS. Drugs like Amitriptyline have been found to work, particularly on the pain aspect of IBS, but also seem to have an effect on gut motility. You need to alter the dosage per patient (starting 10-25mg upwards) but side-effects can be problematic.The 5HT3 antagonists provide most hope for us sufferers! Again, these drugs provide a very targeted mechanism by blocking specific serotonin receptors (something most antidepressants do, just not selectively). The idea is that this improves and regulates gut motility and pain. Since you're male, 5HT3 drugs like Lotronex are not yet applicable (though small studies have shown efficacy in males...) and there's no timeline on when Cilansetron will be released. The calcium looks like your best bet! Give Linda's informative post a read and I'd recommend Caltrate Plus. Take one with food, see how that goes over a few days and if necessary, increase to 2 etc...


----------



## 14959 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thank you for all your help. I have read Linda's post and am going to give Calcium a try, although I will try and get the correct one.I read with interest the possibility that Magnesium has a laxative effect. The following is what I take at present. I would appreciate any feedback re rights or wrongs with what I am taking (especially as it isn't working!)By the way I am in the UK so I find it difficult to get the same as you have in the US, esopecially with regard to brand names.I am presently taking :Codeine Phosphate 15mgCalcium plus Vitamin D 600mgVitamin C and ZincCharcoal Capsules 260mgGinko Bilboa 60mgAdvanced Optimum Nutrition FormulaAloe Vera 470mgMultibionta Probiotic MultivitaminA lot of these I am trying myself, but looking at it maybe I am taking far too many. I note that Multibionta, Nutrition Formula, Ginko Bilboa, Vitamin C and the Calcium ALL have Magnesium included. Does this mean I could be making things worse than better by taking all these?Can anyone suggest a Calcium supplement UK based?Thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

All things have side effects and any of the items you are taking that have vitamin C A E and magnesium in them will add to the diarrhea. Aloe Vera also may cause diarrhea so you need to stop all of this and even the other items and just use the calcium carbonate 600 mg if you can with vitamin D.It sometimes takes a few days to weeks to get the vitamins out of you system. I know you think if you don't eat right you may need the vitamins but they only add to the trouble and if you can get some control with calcium you will begine to eat better.Linda


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

LNAPE said:


> All things have side effects and any of the items you are taking that have vitamin C A E and magnesium in them will add to the diarrhea. Aloe Vera also may cause diarrhea so you need to stop all of this and even the other items and just use the calcium carbonate 600 mg if you can with vitamin D.It sometimes takes a few days to weeks to get the vitamins out of you system. I know you think if you don't eat right you may need the vitamins but they only add to the trouble and if you can get some control with calcium you will begine to eat better.Linda


I have to agree with LNAPE with the aloe vera you need to stop using it, until you have everything under control. What helped me was first starting a cleansing program that cleared everything out and changing my eating habits. I also was under supervision by a great naturopath and I am very pleased with my results. Welcome to the forum, you will definately find answers to your questions. You just need to realize everyone is different and not everything works the same for each individual. Good luck and keep us informed on your journey to better health.


----------



## 14959 (Mar 1, 2007)

May I first just say a big thank you to everyone for being so helpful and understanding..I have tried Calcium this week and am taking it alomg with my Codeine Phosphate and also a suggestion from a local chemist called "Tormentil Complex". He insisted that this would help.To be honest though I haven't seen much in the way of improvement, or am I expecting too much only a week into trying?The Calcium supplement I am on is :High Strength Calcium 600mg plus Viatamin D ug.Ingredientscalcium carbonatebulking agent - microcrystalline cellulosesodium carboxymethylcelluloseglazing agent - hydroxyprophyl methylcelluloseanti caking agent - magnesium stearatevitamin DThis is what I have bought in the UK, is this correct? or should it be Calcium Caltrate??It is so annoying I went to Dr's this week with a permanent headache I have had for 3 weeks (which must be stress due to this IBS) and he said there is not much you can do with IBS. Why do the medical proffession seem to wash their hands of this complaint?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Hi,I have read your account and was not going to reply, in that you had mentioned you had tried gingko and grape seed--two of the flavonoids I use to such good effect--presumably without any relief. While I am under the impression that the calcium works relatively quickly, there is some tweeking you may need to do with your dosage, presumably depending upon how much liquid you need to absorb. But I do also want to add the caution that with supplements, it may often take longer to reach normalcy than we expect with medicines. I know the flavonoids I use have been helpful for others; but it can take 3-4 months to really see a change. In my case it was a year to eliminate the all out D and then the following urgency and incomplete evacuation.Presuming the ingredients of the calcium are ok, please be prepared to give it some time to work.Mark


----------



## 14959 (Mar 1, 2007)

Mark, Many thanks. I did read your post some months ago and thank you for the reply. I could not find a Ginko/Grapeseed combination over here in the UK but tried Grapeseed extract on its own and Ginko Bilboa on it's own but did not see much improvement, although I suspect I am asking for too much too soon. I only tried it for around a month, so I assume that was too quick to see improvement.Is it worth trying your suggestions along with the calcium or is that too much of a mixed gamble?Gotta be honest these pesky headaches are just as much a problem at the moment, can't work out if it's stress or chopping and changing supplements that cause them?!I really feel like that I am falling apart!!!!!!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Chris,It looks like you have the right calcium for helping with diarrhea. You need to take it 3 times a day with you 3 daily meals and don't give up so quickly. Remember I told you it may take a few weeks to get all the vitamins out of you system also. I don't know what is in the other thing you said you were taking but from my experience it is better to take one thing at a time and give it a good try before adding anything else or moving onto something else all together. Do not eat lettuce and too much acid foods or drinks.Linda


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I would agree with Linda. Try the calcium long enough to see if it will do the job. After that, if it doesn't work, i will give you a number in Manchester that you can call to try out the Provex. (Even if the Calcium does work, it might be interesting to try the flavonoids as well. But we can talk about that later if it is appropriate.)Good luck.Mark


----------



## 14959 (Mar 1, 2007)

An Update..........................It seems that the Calcium is doing very little for me sadly. I take Clacium 600mg Plus Vitamin D capsules. One twice a day but have not seen any real improvement.Whilst not suffering Diarreah as such I have between 3 and 6 bowel movements a day with very unformed stools, almost fresh cowpat standard! (sorry for the graphic description!!)Since Saturday it has been a nightmare. I went out for a meal and was caught short for the first time in ages and have felt rough since with these depressing regular bowel movements. I took the calcium before I went out.I have a feeling of insufficcient evacuation so was wondering if the Calcium may be having a constipation effect in a way but thus only meaning that I have to go more regularly??Am I taking it wrong? too much? too little? should I crush it up? Is there something else I can try?A normal Bowel Movement once or twice a day,,,,,, it's not too much to ask for is it??


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

Chris2906 said:


> An Update..........................It seems that the Calcium is doing very little for me sadly. I take Clacium 600mg Plus Vitamin D capsules. One twice a day but have not seen any real improvement.


As Linda wrote, you should try three a day, one with each meal. This is what I need to give me some control.Good luck!Angie in Texas, US


----------

